# The History Channel - The Human Weapon Karate Sneak Peak!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...y_order=1&content_type_id=55082&mini_id=54986


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like Uechi Ryu Sanchin Kata.  I wonder if they will portray other styles?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 18, 2007)

I hope the give more than demonstrations.  Some history (seeing as it a history show) and some insite into the mind set would be nice


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 18, 2007)

That is Uechi Ryu.  I believe the teacher is Shinjo Kyohide Sensei, one of the foremost Uechi men in the world.  At the very least it appears the History Channel did some research before selecting anyone to appear on their program.


----------



## chinto (Jul 18, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> That is Uechi Ryu. I believe the teacher is Shinjo Kyohide Sensei, one of the foremost Uechi men in the world. At the very least it appears the History Channel did some research before selecting anyone to appear on their program.


 

I will take your word for it. I would have said could be goju ryu or uechi ryu as both use sanchin kata.  either way it will be either really good or very bad i think.. as well they dont tend to medioaker on that chanal.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 19, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> That is Uechi Ryu. I believe the teacher is Shinjo Kyohide Sensei, one of the foremost Uechi men in the world. At the very least it appears the History Channel did some research before selecting anyone to appear on their program.


That was Shinjo Sensei and Uechi Ryu Sanchin.  They did some research thats for sure.


----------



## chinto (Jul 19, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> That was Shinjo Sensei and Uechi Ryu Sanchin. They did some research thats for sure.


 

cool and good to know.  I hope that they did the rest of the production and reserch and all as well.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 19, 2007)

chinto said:


> cool and good to know. I hope that they did the rest of the production and reserch and all as well.


I do to, it would be sad to have Shinjo Sensei and his students and then some Joe B. Belt nobody that is showing flashy stuff.


----------



## TjThunder (Jul 21, 2007)

looks awesome.  I love when they do specials on MA.


----------



## chinto (Jul 23, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...y_order=1&content_type_id=55082&mini_id=54986


 

saw the preimer and it was on thai boxing. they did a good job over all I think on covering a lot of aspects of the style and the country and culture it came from.  I think on a whole they did it pretty well. will be watching the next episode, I hope they keep the quality up high.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, missed it last time but I'll Tivo it next.


----------



## chinto (Jul 26, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Thanks, missed it last time but I'll Tivo it next.


at least on my cable provider they reshowed it over the weekend. so check and see if they show it again where you are perhaps before the next episode...or this weekend.


----------



## chinto (Jul 28, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...y_order=1&content_type_id=55082&mini_id=54986


 

just did see the second episode on escrima. I am not a student of any of the FMA styles, but seemed to be pretty well done.  

they said " we will be studieing the most populer style of karate"  to me that tends to mean Goju Ryu rather then Uechi Ryu. So I think that is what they will be looking at in the main when they look at Okinawan Martial arts. I hope they will look into the shorin ryu and tamari-te systems too.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 28, 2007)

chinto said:


> just did see the second episode on escrima. I am not a student of any of the FMA styles, but seemed to be pretty well done.
> 
> they said " we will be studieing the most populer style of karate"  to me that tends to mean Goju Ryu rather then Uechi Ryu. So I think that is what they will be looking at in the main when they look at Okinawan Martial arts. I hope they will look into the shorin ryu and tamari-te systems too.


From the pattern of the first two shows, I wouldn't be surprised if they did.

They seem to be looking for a "basic" model, then looking at the history, other related training, and modern applications.  So I'm going to guess that they'll start with one style; I'll take your judgement, and say Goju.  Then they'll probably show  a few minutes of other styles, and maybe follow up with the police karate program that there's a thread on around here somewhere.  Finally, they'll do a sparring match with someone.

And I'll go way out on a limb and say it's gonna be Jason sho does the fight...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 28, 2007)

Well the eskrima/arnis one was good so I am optomistic about the Karate one. (I thought the Muay Thai one was not so good)


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm hoping they get more into the history and the tought about what really made up the style and the direction that it is going into the future.


----------



## chinto (Jul 29, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Thanks, missed it last time but I'll Tivo it next.


 

the history chanal says they will show both tomarow ( sunday july 29 2007) at if I remember right 6 pm ( 1800 hours) just to make sure you dont think its in the morning :ultracool.... any way hope you catch it and then you can see what you think.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 1, 2007)

I like Human Weapon so far. I saw the Muay Thai episode, and it was pretty good, so I'll definately catch the karate episode.


----------



## chinto (Aug 2, 2007)

NDNgirl4ever said:


> I like Human Weapon so far. I saw the Muay Thai episode, and it was pretty good, so I'll definately catch the karate episode.


 

yep, I am looking forward to tomarows episode on karate. I wonder if it will be japanese karate or Okinawan. I also wonder if they will do an episode on each perhaps. One on Okinawan karate and one on the japanese stlyes.  their statement of " worlds most populer style of karate" could refer to a couple of styles depending on how you look at it.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got done watching the episode. I thought it was pretty well done.My training is hard, but it's not nearly as hard as what they showed. Those Okinawan karateka are tough!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 4, 2007)

NDNgirl4ever said:


> I just got done watching the episode. I thought it was pretty well done.My training is hard, but it's not nearly as hard as what they showed. Those Okinawan karateka are tough!


Yeah the Okinawans are tough


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 4, 2007)

I watched it last night as well.  While I was in Vegas my wife taped the first two episodes for me (my Air Force Inn didn't carry the History channel....who ever heard of such a thing??!!)  I was impressed by both the quality of the show and the wide representation of the sub-systems within the greatere art's umbrella.

Looking forward to watching the other two on tape today (yes...I used a VCR and not TiVO...I am a cave man...  )


----------



## chinto (Aug 5, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...y_order=1&content_type_id=55082&mini_id=54986


 

well, I watched the first 3 episodes .. ( the ones aired so far) 

the first one was not very impressive, but at least they included some cultural and historical information.  the second if anny thing was as bad or worse, and the last one on Karate was just plain lousy. I think I will discontinue inflicting that show on myself.  In short the show had the posibility of being pretty darned good, or really bad. I am afraid the latter is the judgment I have come to so far.  Enless some one says "hay they really fixed it I would sugest that you spair yourself from watching it.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 6, 2007)

I finally watched the episode on karate.  What was good was very good and what was bad was bad.  But I think that the majority was good.  I was not impressed with the fight at the end at all though.  Also being on Okinawa I still don't understand why they went to a Kyokushinkai dojo given Kyokushinkai was founded on mainland japan.


----------



## chinto (Aug 7, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I finally watched the episode on karate. What was good was very good and what was bad was bad. But I think that the majority was good. I was not impressed with the fight at the end at all though. Also being on Okinawa I still don't understand why they went to a Kyokushinkai dojo given Kyokushinkai was founded on mainland japan.


 

Yep, I agree.. you really have to wonder what was the deal with going to a Japanese style while on Okinawa.


----------

